# Test E / Mast E / Tren E



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

running a Test E, Tren E, Mast E Cycle (hopefully starting next week), now, I was planning on doing

Test 600mg / Tren 400mg / Mast 400mg

But read people who run the tren high (600mg) and keep Test around 300mg....Would this be the better way to run it??? It's for a bulk cycle too


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

barsnack said:


> running a Test E, Tren E, Mast E Cycle (hopefully starting next week), now, I was planning on doing
> 
> Test 600mg / Tren 400mg / Mast 400mg
> 
> But read people who run the tren high (600mg) and keep Test around 300mg....Would this be the better way to run it??? It's for a bulk cycle too


i have FAR less sides by running as low as a trt dose of test or as high as 250mg and then tren i run up to 600-700mg and it literally halves the side effects for me

when i ran 600mg test and 500mg tren it was insanity where sides were concerned

thats not to say the low test high tren is side free but it definitely makes a big difference ime

if i were going to adjust your cycle all id do is up tren to 500mg and drop test to 250mg, probably leave mast where it is


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

swole troll said:


> i have FAR less sides by running as low as a trt dose of test or as high as 250mg and then tren i run up to 600-700mg and it literally halves the side effects for me
> when i ran 600mg test and 500mg tren it was insanity where sides were concerned
> 
> thats not to say the low test high tren is side free but it definitely makes a big difference ime
> ...


Sounds good...What were the dosage per week i.e.

Test E 250mg week 1-12

Tren E 600mg week 1-10

etc???


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

barsnack said:


> Sounds good...What were the dosage per week i.e.
> 
> Test E 250mg week 1-12
> 
> ...


again if it were me running your cycle id probably go for:

weeks 1-15 test e 250mg
weeks 1-12 tren e 500mg
weeks 1-15 mast 400mg (probably 500mg just for sake of ease with pinning)

i like a bit of clearance time between stopping a 19nor and starting PCT hence the 3 week difference

if youd rather run a 12 week then you could run:

test 1-12
tren 1-10
mast 1-12
(same dosages as above)

i like 15 weeks of test if im running longer esters as i'm usually still making decent gains up until about week 14-15 and then they start to stagnate a little


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

swole troll said:


> again if it were me running your cycle id probably go for:
> weeks 1-15 test e 250mg
> weeks 1-12 tren e 500mg
> weeks 1-15 mast 400mg (probably 500mg just for sake of ease with pinning)
> ...


I had 15weeks in mind as well...thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> running a Test E, Tren E, Mast E Cycle (hopefully starting next week), now, I was planning on doing
> 
> Test 600mg / Tren 400mg / Mast 400mg
> 
> But read people who run the tren high (600mg) and keep Test around 300mg....Would this be the better way to run it??? It's for a bulk cycle too


I think the whole low Test thing is just a fad, Test has been used as the base for cycles since gear came along. I remember my Tren sides being worst when i first started Tren then in the cycles after that they eased off and they were with more Test. I just cant see how Test can make the Tren sides worse?

I'd go with high dose Test if i were you then with a Tren dose you can manage.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I think the whole low Test thing is just a fad, Test has been used as the base for cycles since gear came along. I remember my Tren sides being worst when i first started Tren then in the cycles after that they eased off and they were with more Test. I just cant see how Test can make the Tren sides worse?
> 
> I'd go with high dose Test if i were you then with a Tren dose you can manage.


I've ran tren twice before...think most was 600mg, and never experienced any bad sides....just curious about the low test method, as a few people I've read on here, advocate the same thang dogg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I think the whole low Test thing is just a fad, Test has been used as the base for cycles since gear came along. I remember my Tren sides being worst when i first started Tren then in the cycles after that they eased off and they were with more Test. I just cant see how Test can make the Tren sides worse?
> 
> I'd go with high dose Test if i were you then with a Tren dose you can manage.


This.

I would suggest masteron at least 500, 600 even better


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I've ran tren twice before...think most was 600mg, and never experienced any bad sides....just curious about the low test method, as a few people I've read on here, advocate the same thang dogg


There you go mate, why lower the Test dose then? You're just going to gain less unless you up the Tren to cover the loss in Test but i just dont see the point. Test is an immense muscle builder and the natural hormone in our bodies, focus on that then ramp up everything else according to previous cycles and current progress.



> This.
> 
> I would suggest masteron at least 500, 600 even better


100% loving Mast, imagine what my cycle would be like with Tren in it too!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> There you go mate, why lower the Test dose then? You're just going to gain less unless you up the Tren to cover the loss in Test but i just dont see the point. Test is an immense muscle builder and the natural hormone in our bodies, focus on that then ramp up everything else according to previous cycles and current progress.
> 
> 100% loving Mast, imagine what my cycle would be like with Tren in it too!!!


I'll up the dose...and if im having side effects, I'm coming after you Chelesa


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I ran 200mg test PW and 75mg tren EOD (so higher, but not by much) and had fantastic results with 0 sides.

Planning on 200mg test and 400mg tren for nxt blast


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

In my experience, on both myself, people I have worked with and in conversation with top flight BB'ers (Universe and Olympia) the optimal way to run TTM is in a ratio somewhere between 2:1:1 (TEST:TREN:MAST) and 4:1:1. Personally I run 3:1:1 roughly, but people I respect and have the physiques to back it up run at 2:1:1. I am a bit of an evangelist about these ratios as the high Tren fad, and it is a fad, was prompted by a single post by an American BB'er on one forum board. Tren, and Mast, should be seen as the icing on the cake rather than the cake itself.

Both myself and @Pscarb have asked people that run Tren higher than Test to post their gains after PCT. This is when what you have put into your body actually shows its worth. So far we have had 2 people take us up on this, one of whom could have got the same gains from 500mg Test on its own, and the other without any AAS whatsoever if he was training and eating correctly.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DiggyV said:


> In my experience, on both myself, people I have worked with and in conversation with top flight BB'ers (Universe and Olympia) the optimal way to run TTM is in a ratio somewhere between 2:1:1 (TEST:TREN:MAST) and 4:1:1. Personally I run 3:1:1 roughly, but people I respect and have the physiques to back it up run at 2:1:1. I am a bit of an evangelist about these ratios as the high Tren fad, and it is a fad, was prompted by a single post by an American BB'er on one forum board. Tren, and Mast, should be seen as the icing on the cake rather than the cake itself.
> 
> Both myself and @Pscarb have asked people that run Tren higher than Test to post their gains after PCT. This is when what you have put into your body actually shows its worth. So far we have had 2 people take us up on this, one of whom could have got the same gains from 500mg Test on its own, and the other without any AAS whatsoever if he was training and eating correctly.


interesting

i couldnt weather the storm of sides i get from higher test to tren in order to properly measure the gains against my previous higher tren to test cycle

maybe ill persevere next time and see what happens


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> In my experience, on both myself, people I have worked with and in conversation with top flight BB'ers (Universe and Olympia) the optimal way to run TTM is in a ratio somewhere between 2:1:1 (TEST:TREN:MAST) and 4:1:1. Personally I run 3:1:1 roughly, but people I respect and have the physiques to back it up run at 2:1:1. I am a bit of an evangelist about these ratios as the high Tren fad, and it is a fad, was prompted by a single post by an American BB'er on one forum board. Tren, and Mast, should be seen as the icing on the cake rather than the cake itself.
> 
> Both myself and @Pscarb have asked people that run Tren higher than Test to post their gains after PCT. This is when what you have put into your body actually shows its worth. So far we have had 2 people take us up on this, one of whom could have got the same gains from 500mg Test on its own, and the other without any AAS whatsoever if he was training and eating correctly.


Exactly, ive asked people who have claimed hight Tren and low Test has given them the best gains of their life to post picture evidence and funnily enough nothing ever gets posted or there's just excuses.

There's a reason we have the saying:

"Test is best"


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I think the whole low Test thing is just a fad, Test has been used as the base for cycles since gear came along. I remember my Tren sides being worst when i first started Tren then in the cycles after that they eased off and they were with more Test. I just cant see how Test can make the Tren sides worse?
> 
> I'd go with high dose Test if i were you then with a Tren dose you can manage.


100% agreed! I think this whole idea stems from people mot adequately controlling their oestrogen and thus also having high progesterone causing sides...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly, ive asked people who have claimed hight Tren and low Test has given them the best gains of their life to post picture evidence and funnily enough nothing ever gets posted or there's just excuses.
> 
> There's a reason we have the saying:
> 
> "Test is best"


so keep my original (see first comment), dosage???


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

tren batters me no matter what, the physical sides i can handle but mood swings and aggression were worse on high tren low test, baislcy the less tren i have in my system the fewer i have,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the fact is people like to be different and dosing higher Tren and lower Test is different, i have yet to see any real benefits from it when you look at the comparison of side effects to results......but hey each to their own


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the fact is people like to be different and dosing higher Tren and lower Test is different, i have yet to see any real benefits from it when you look at the comparison of side effects to results......but hey each to their own


so what would you recommend in terms of ratio?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I suffer with extreme sides from Tren and can tell you first hand that high Tren, low Test, in an effort to minimise Tren sides is Internet bollox.

Apart from the same sides, the only thing I noticed with TRT level Test was decreased physical strength.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barsnack said:


> so what would you recommend in terms of ratio?


a 2:1 ratio between Test and Tren


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

barsnack said:


> I'll up the dose...and if im having side effects, I'm coming after you Chelesa


with a 25ml jab of estrogen


----------

